# Suggestions for a scope



## TSYORK (Mar 16, 2006)

In a recent previous thread I mentioned that I found a pretty good deal on a Savage 270. Well, I'm pretty sure I'm going to go get it, but it doesn't have a scope. I'm looking for suggestions for a GOOD but VERY ECONOMICAL scope. My budget is a little tight right now, but this is going to be my Christmas present. So if you've got a suggestion for a good but affordable spoke I'd love to hear it!

TIA,


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

hands down nikon pro staff i like the 2-7 for my slug gun and muzzle loader might do a 3-9 for a rifle great clear scope excelent eye relief very forgiving some times your hunched over the gun some times your not can see either way 

for me on 2x no trouble seeing from 5 feet out the barrel to infinity even shoot running deer 

i want to try it in a round of trap some day since it is mounted to a shotgun with a mod choke barrel. 

it works well with winchester rifled slugs for me will keep shots touching at 50 yards and about a 3 inch group at 100 not bad for a smooth bore

129 from optics plannet free delivery

129 seemed a little expensive but very worth it i think you would have to spend hundreds more to get a scope to make a very noticable difference from the nikon , but it is so much nicer than the 30-70 dollar scopes i have tried


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

no one wants to spend money on the scope including me....add to optics planet http://swfa.com/ they also have reworked and display scopes for sale. 

you never know what you are missing until you use a high quality scope..... 

some of my richer friends use a guide of the scope should cost 3/4 to the full price of the rifle alone.....but i don't have many close friends that can afford that.....


----------



## Surge223 (Jun 27, 2008)

Another vote for the Nikon Pro Staff. For the price, you can't beat it.


----------



## denaliguide (Aug 30, 2008)

and a wide selection. For the money, it'd be hard to beat if you can find one for your application.

http://www.scopesguide.com/scope-reviews.shtml

some place like this link would be a place to start, using Google for ideas



TSYORK said:


> In a recent previous thread I mentioned that I found a pretty good deal on a Savage 270. Well, I'm pretty sure I'm going to go get it, but it doesn't have a scope. I'm looking for suggestions for a GOOD but VERY ECONOMICAL scope. My budget is a little tight right now, but this is going to be my Christmas present. So if you've got a suggestion for a good but affordable spoke I'd love to hear it!
> 
> TIA,


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

All of my shots have been 70 yds or less, and so I have no need of a scope. If I did, I'd probably try to use one with the least magnification, and widest "field of view".


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

I was told to get a Nikon for about $200, but at the time couldn't really aford it. So, I got myself a Bushnell 3-9X for quite a bit less. It's a very good scope that has put venison in the freezer, put the run (or death) on nasty predator cyotes and such, and accurate and affordable enough for my needs.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

so a spammer resurrected this post 
Nikon no longer makes and rifle scopes as of Dec 31 2019 and in the 12 years since this post I moved to Vortex 2-7x32 for many guns needing optics 

all I said about the Nikon 2-7x32 holds for the Vortex and the Vortex adds the BDC hash marks for hold over and windage


----------

